
Introducing the 70-hour Work Week - bhousel
http://www.rolfnelson.com/2009/11/introducing-70-hour-work-week.html
======
sophacles
I question the notion of work week. In fact I seriously doubt the whole
"work/life" separation -- it just feels like a false dichotomy. Sure there are
tasks that are best done "at work" and other best done "at home". But I
frequently sit in my office thinking about hobby projects, and think about
work stuff when watching movies or tv. Further, I try to tie hobby stuff and
work stuff together.

From a different angle: I spend more time with my office mate than I do with
my girlfreind. I eat as many meals with the group admin assistant as I eat w/
her. It seems that writing this off as "just work" is dismissing a huge
portion of my life.

I understand that I am lucky in that I love my work -- but still, instead of
measuring things like work week, why not have articles and posts and what not
devoted to "how to better integrate and avoid the redundancies".

~~~
steveitis
I'm not sure about the concept of a 'work week' either, but it's plain to me
that the dichotomy of work vs life is a useful one.

Anyone who has ever worked from home is probably aware of how much less
productive they are without creating clear work/home boundaries even when
working from inside the physical home.

For instance it's difficult to accomplish much with children barging in
demanding spaghetti-o's every 3 minutes, or with the surround sound system
blaring some movie with copious cannon fire from the next room.

Without creating that arbitrary boundary between work and 'real life' much
less work gets accomplished and 'real life' becomes another burden to bear.

